# stop error 1 PHP5 install



## Davers (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been trying to install php5 from ports. I have upgraded my ports, and verified that all depends are current and up to date. Yet I keep getting stop errors.

I tried to install a newer version of libxml2 according intel's website. http://software.intel.com/en-us/art...r-linux-undefined-references-linking-libxml2/

This did not solve my problem. I tried *make clean* then *make install clean*. I even tried installing some ports that "might install libxml2 without a hitch?" I honestly don't know what to do. Here's the last bit of data output from the *make install*


```
../../.libs/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `pthread_equal'
gmake[3]: *** [xpath2] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/doc/examples'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/doc'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

(freebsd FreeBSD 6.4 stable)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2011)

```
pkg_add -r libxml2
```
?


----------



## kpa (Nov 22, 2011)

`# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5`
`# make rmconfig`
`# make install clean`

If that does not work it may be that lang/php5 no longer compiles on FreeBSD 6.4 STABLE, it's end of life already and not supported anymore. Any reason you can't upgrade to 7.4 or 8.2?


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 29, 2012)

Ran into this issue today with http://portaudit.freebsd.org/57f1a624-6197-11e1-b98c-bcaec565249c.html

You can change the Makefile to use pthread:

```
$ diff Makefile Makefile.c 
40c40,41
< LDFLAGS+=     -L${LOCALBASE}/lib
---
> LDFLAGS+=     -L${LOCALBASE}/lib \
>                       -lpthread
```

This should allow libxml2 to build on 6.4.


----------

